# Moving a holding female



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

As I mentioned in another post, I about 1-2 weeks ago I noticed that two of my females were holding. One is a Labidochromis Caeruleus and the other is a Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus. Unfortunately I didn't notice the date they started holding, so I have no idea officially how far along they actually are.

Since I want to save as many fry as possible, I don't want them spitting in the main tank and risk them dying/getting eaten, but I also don't want them to stress out and abort the fish or hurt themselves either. I have a 22 gallon fry tank that currently has 3 0.5-1inch psuedotropheus in it, and a 3-way breeder box that I bought and used to house them when I found them in my tank (until I was able to establish the fry tank).

So, do I move the holding females into the breeder box with the separator in place (or buy another box and keep them separate)? Or do I move them into the fry tank? Or... do I just leave them in the main tank and let them spit there?

Also... if I do move them to a breeder box, since I don't know the exact date they started holding, how long is too long to keep them in a breeder box or fry tank?

Sorry if these are stupid questions! I'm new to this and I really don't want to mess it up and possibly harm the fish or the fry by making a stupid choice. Better to ask stupid questions than make stupid mistakes 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How big is the breeder box? I would not put more than one female in a breeding box, regardless of the size. Ideally, cycled individual 10G tanks are the preferred maternity tanks as the female can be removed after spitting the fry.

I prefer to leave holding females in the main tank but then I'm not usually concerned with keeping all the fry. If your purpose is to keep as many fry as possible for sale or trade-in, I recommend setting up some additional tanks.


----------



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

The breeder box is the biggest I could find locally. It is about 7 inches long, maybe 3-4 inches wide.

I wouldn't want to keep more than one female in the box. Ideally I would get more small tanks, but the wife vetoed it so sadly that's out of the question.

Knowing that and knowing that I'd like to save as many fry as I can, is it better to leave them in the tank, move them to the fry tank or move them into the breeders?

Thanks again


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you have sufficient hiding spots in your main tank (75G), I'd just leave the females in there. You have 3 different Pseudotropheus species in that tank so the risk of crossbreeding is possible.

Moving the females to the tank with the existing small fry will probably not work as the new fry will get eaten.

Breeder boxes are rather small but work in a pinch. I've never used them so I can't recommend them.


----------



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

My tank setup is Labidochromis Caeruleus, Pseudotropheus Elongatus, Albino Pseudotropheus socolofi and Labeotropheus Fuelleborni. Unless I am mistaken, only two Pseudotropheus in the tank and I was under the impression that the two wouldn't crossbreed.

If I am wrong, how do I go about knowing if a fry is indeed a crossbreed or not?

Although I may just leave them in the tank, I want to have as much knowledge as possible and can weigh my options. How long is too long to keep a female in a breeder box? And how long before I could move the fry to the 20g? I assume a few weeks, right?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not put the female in the breeder box at all. But a different question to possibly solve the problem. Where will you raise the fry?

Why not put the female in the 20G? Let her spit and then raise the fry there.

If the problem is you need to raise two batches...assuming the females both started holding about the same time, strip both females into the 20G and put them immediately back in the main tank. This way both batches of fry are added to the tank as newly spit and should be OK together.

Since you don't know when the females started holding, it's a dilemma. You could try dividing the 20G with one on each side...but then you won't be able to mix the fry and fry tend to get around the dividers. Maybe just save one batch this time?


----------



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't mind moving one female into the 20g. Saving one batch is better than none. Would the fry be okay in the 20g with the three other that are a little less than an inch?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No...you don't want to mix sizes of fry, especially during the first month or two. There are already juveniles in the 20G? She won't spit in a tank with other fish anyway.

So if you can't have more tanks, does that mean you can't really save the fry?

To maximize fry survival in the main tank you could add piles of very small pebbles. But I'd expect single digit survival rates.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

i simply just wait as long as possible to strip my fish, i have 2 tanks setup specifically for fry growouts. my 10g has a 3D background that works wonders but for some reason the tiny fry just LOVE to squeeze around the edges. my solution is to simply leave them all in the net together for a cpl of weeks until they get a bit of size on em (not much but better then right outta moms mouth). it seems to me that after this cpl of weeks the other fry will simply ignore the new comers. now its not an exact science and i have run into issues but so long as there isnt a few month difference in fry age they seem to mingle quite well. GL to ya hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Simple answer is, If you're looking to breed them and save fry, you're going to need more tanks. each new batch will need its own tank for a couple of weeks at least and unless you're stripping fry, the mother will not be comfortable spitting in a tank where other fish are, If you are stirpping, adding new young to a tank with other fish, even fry, is essentially feeding time for the others.


----------

